# Hi all, just purchased my first TT I’ve always fancied one so now it’s a reality, it’s a 2011 TTs with 51000 miles and full history in Dakota Grey



## Andy1964 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Andy, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Andy1964 (6 mo ago)

Thank you, I'm sure this forum is gonna be very informative and useful.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Andy, Welcome, enjoy


----------



## Andy1964 (6 mo ago)

Thanks 👍


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

Andy1964 said:


> View attachment 489040
> 
> View attachment 489042
> 
> View attachment 489041


Love the colour, welcome to the forum


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Congrats OP! Seems to be in fantastic shape--lookin' sharp! 🙂 Welcome to TT ownership--you'll love the looks and the drive, hate all the annoying little quirky problems...but overall be smiling!

Mine looks like pretty similar spec to yours (not the same colour though). I felt the same way "finally getting a TT"--a car I wanted to buy in 2008...and then again in 2013...but couldn't afford then. Thankfully I didn't because paid a fraction of the price 8yrs later haha. 

On a side note I can see a few things the PO(s) did on the exterior. The black centre caps on the wheels (those are aftermarket); the quattro badge on the back (all S & RS models are quattro so it's implied--they don't put that on at the factory); the rear park assist looks like it was added on (the factory sensors don't have the shroud)


----------

